# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  لمن يرغب في  تعلم السحر الاسود

## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*



*الطريقة مختصرة وسهلة ، ماعليك إلا أن تطبق الأمور التالية :

* 










* 


الخطوات :


1- ابتسم في وجوه الآخرين .


2- ابدأ بالسلام عليهم .


3- أظهر الحفاوة والترحيب .


4- ادع لهم ولوالديهم عند الفراق .


5- احترم الكبيروقبل رأسه .


6- ارحم الصغير .


7- اقبل الإنتقادات بروح طيبة .


8- لاترفع صوتك في الحديث والمناقشات .


9- اعترف بالخطأ في حال الخطأ .


10- اعترف بالفضل لأهل الفضل .


11- تغاض عن هفوات الإخوان وزلاتهم .


12- انصح المقصر بلباقة ولين وتلطف 


13- تصدق على الفقراء والمساكين .


14- اعف عن من ظلمك .


15- أكرم صديقك وجارك .**

16- صل اقاربك وارحامك .


17 - أعط كل ذي حق حقه .


18 - أغث الملهوف .


19 - أعن المكروب .


20 - قم على حوائج الناس .

النتيجة :

بما مضى وغيره ، سوف تسحر قلوب الناس , وتسبي ألبابهم ، وتستميلها نحوك ..

كما قال الشاعر :

أحسن إلى الناس تستعبد قلوبهم * * * فطالما استعبد الإنسان إحسان

منقول،، 


بحر
*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

خطوات ولا اروع الله يسلم يديك اخوي بحر الشوق...
يسلموووووووووو...

----------


## سمراء

خطوات جميلة ومفيدة
يسلمو اخ بحر عالموضوع الرائع
لا عدمنا من جديدك المتألق
دمت بحفظ الرحمن ورعايته
تحياتي

----------


## قطيفي123

اللهم اجعلنا من المصلحين في الارض

يالله

تسلم على هالموضوع الطيب

----------


## دمـــعـــة ألـم

ية اني قلت بتعلم الحين السحر الاسود ههههههههههههههههههههههه


الله يبعدنا عن هذلين للاشياء

شكرا لك

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله شي
بصراحه استغربت حيل لما قرأت الموضوع وقلت اكيد في سر
بس بصراحه اروع سحر طبيعي 
يسلموووووووووووو خيو بحر
وعساك على القوه دوووم
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

:weird: 



 :weird: 




 :weird: 




وي


خلعتني

وني اقول ويش فيه بحر  :sad2: 



دخل يعلم ........




اثاري الموضوع مو سحر اسود :evil: 




سحر اخلاق :bigsmile: 


ههههههههههههه



وســـحر ماتحب السحر  :amuse: 

خخخخخخخخخخ

لازم احط اسمي في الوسطه :embarrest: 



يسلمووو على الموضوع الرائع والنصائح الاروع


دمتــــــ بود

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*شكرا لكم اعزائي على*
*تواجدكم السخي..*
*والرائع..*

*وسلامتش خيه سحر القوافي ههههههههه..*


*بحر*

----------


## طيف الأمل

كما قال الشاعر :

أحسن إلى الناس تستعبد قلوبهم * * * فطالما استعبد الإنسانإحسان

يا خادم الجسمكم تسعى لخدمته *** أتطلب الربح مما فيه خسران 

أقبل على النفس واستكمل فضاءلها *** فأنت بالنفس لا بالجسم إنسان 



موضوع جميل  

وفي قمة الروعه

----------


## شجن الذكريات

اللهم صلي على محمد و ال محمد
موضوع رائع 
أخي
*بحر الشوق*
على الخطوات الرائع فعلاً
نتمنى المزيد ان شاء الله

----------


## فرح

يسلمووو اخووي بــــــحر الشوق
بجد شدني العنوااان تعلم سحرالاسود  :wacko:  هههه
بس احلى سحر تسلم يدينك ع الطرح الرااائع 
يعطيك العاافيه ولاحرمنا جديدك 
دمت برعاية لله وحفظه 
تقبل تحياااتي فـــــــرح

----------


## بحر الشوق

*شكر لكم دائماً وابداً*
*لتواجدكم وردودكم..*
*واسف اخيه فرح على الكمين..هههههه*


*بحر*

----------


## زهور الحب

مشكور اخي على الموضوع الرائع 
والله يهدينا ويهدي الجميع

----------


## ظـل الـقـمـر

يسلمو يسلمو اخي بحر على النصائح فعلا نصائح سحرية 

                  تقبل مروري والله لايحرمني جديدك 

                              ظـل الـقـمـر

----------


## روح البراءة

*يسلموا على الطرح الرائع*

*والمميز بالتوفيق*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بصرااااااحة الاسم مايليق بالموضوع لأن الموضوع كله مباديء نتمنى أنها تكون مغروسة فينا قبل غيرنا ..... هذا رأيي 
يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*شكرا لكم على تواجدكم الجميل*
*اخواني..*

*وشكرا لك اخي*
*اللؤلؤ المكنون على ابداء الرأي والذي*
*ارحب به دوماً وحظورك عزيز على قلبي..*

**

*بحر*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يؤ يؤ
وشفيك بحر
خلعتني وش السحر الأسود
سحر اخلاق وتفاهم وود 
موضوع رائع جدا
مشكووور
بحر الشوق
تحياااااااتي

----------

